

Does pushing "buy local" work? - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704509704575019331766302678.html

======
synarch
Buying local works for things that are unique and unavailable outside the
"local" context. So, the local pizza joint or local dining chain may be
successful in getting people to "buy local" but the mom and pop retailer
selling Tide detergent or Whirlpool will likely not, since they add no value
aside from being a local business.

Local businesses must provide something beyond what can be provided by
national or regional chains. People will not spend more money simply to
subsidize an inefficient business.

